# jfg 8 0z peanutbutter



## madman (Sep 9, 2007)

hey gang, heres one i dug on saturday at a thirties dump its a jfg 8oz the baby one, i love these jars  mike


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are an interesting jar. I've seen a couple in antique shops.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

MIKE...nice find....


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2007)

heres another, im really getting into this jar thing, lol, it reads one of the blue plate fine foods? any info mike


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2007)

heres the presto i need the lid for, also a cool old maxwell house lable mike


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2007)

maxwell house


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

MIKE...
 about all I know on the Blue Plate is it comes in 3 sizes...


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice stuff there Mike.  That first jar is real nice.  How many of em have ya found?
 Madpaddla


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 9, 2007)

nice jars, really like the peanut butter. it would go great with my interesting shape bottles.


----------



## madman (Sep 10, 2007)

hey john ,well see if we can find one for you, there pretty pricey in shops here, of course! but if i dig more there yours mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks mike! i just think those are great looking jars.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Mike, Send me your address and I will send you a Presto lid.


----------

